

What the hell is Ember.K? - MrMcDowall
http://ember.zone/what-the-hell-is-ember-k/

======
klibertp
More about K combinator in JavaScript:
[https://github.com/raganwald/Katy](https://github.com/raganwald/Katy)

Raganwald has a few books and many articles about functional JS and
combinatorial logic (in JS), go check these out if you're curious what can it
be useful for.

~~~
MrMcDowall
Thanks for reminding me about these.

